# Any good venues to play at in Indiana/Illinios/Ohio areas?



## lilpendragon (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm looking for shows in Indiana, Ohio, and Illinois. There seems to be a huge lack of places to play in Indiana if you aren't 21 and finding shows is getting hard. I can't seem to get venues to write back either, it's a bit depressing. This band is a doom metal band and we don't care if we get paid or not, we just want to get out and play. So does anyone have anyplace they could recommend? 

Thanks!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 10, 2010)

sauget IL. Pops. its like 5 minutes across the river from st.louis.


----------



## teqnick (Jun 10, 2010)

Reggies in downtown Chicago.


----------

